# Cabinet and Wire Mesh Question



## Rougetet (Aug 14, 2010)

I am currently in the design phase of a wineglass cabinet to display the different wineglasses I have collected over the years. One of the features is a glass front. I have been toying with the idea of also including a piece of brass wire mesh (1-2" mesh spacing) in front of the glass to give the cabinet some accent but have been unable to find any instruction on the Internet on how such a mesh is attached to similar type front glass cabinet doors. For the front glass I currently intend to router cut a 1/4" channel in the rails and stiles to accomodate the 3/16" glass front I will be ordering, but how would such a brass mesh be anchored to the front of the glass or the cabinet? The look I am after is similar to the following picture (from Rockler's website):


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I would make a step rabbet on the back side, first for the mesh and then for the glass, and tack in place with quarter round to hold both the mesh and glass in place. Personally I would put the mesh behind the glass for cleaning purposes.


----------



## Rougetet (Aug 14, 2010)

@gregn:

Thanks for the tips!


----------

